
Google's detected and defeated a steep rise in Android mobile bank bank fraud - stevep2007
http://qz.com/514720/google-just-revealed-its-android-security-team-detected-and-defeated-a-steep-rise-in-mobile-banking-fraud-in-russia/
======
stevep2007
A lot of data behind this story from Google and Kaspersky Lab​ - Often finding
a corroborating time series data source limits reporting as more than hearsay;
however - Google and Kaspersky's data in this case align to confirm that
banking trojan apps in Russia have nearly been exterminated.

